# звонит: language uniformity and prescriptivism



## cyanista

Crescent said:


> Take the verb ''звонить'' (to call, to telephone, to ring the door bell) for example, and conjugate it:
> 
> Я звон*ю*
> ты зв*о*нишь
> он она  зв*о*нит
> etc.


Careful, Crescent, it's actually supposed to be звон*и*шь and звон*и*т!!! However, colloquially it's very often stressed on the first syllable, so it's a controversial issue.


----------



## Ptak

Crescent said:


> Take the verb ''звонить'' (to call, to telephone, to ring the door bell) for example, and conjugate it:
> 
> Я звон*ю*
> ты зв*о*нишь
> он она зв*о*нит
> etc.


Very common mistake.
"Зв*о*нишь" and "зв*о*нит" are wrong.
It should be:

я звон*ю*
ты звон*и*шь
он звон*и*т
мы звон*и*м
вы звон*и*те
они звон*я*т


----------



## Maroseika

Ptak said:


> Very common mistake.
> "Зв*о*нишь" and "зв*о*нит" are wrong.
> It should be:
> 
> я звон*ю*
> ты звон*и*шь
> он звон*и*т
> мы звон*и*м
> вы звон*и*те
> они звон*я*т


Interesting thing: the absolute most of the natives speak зв*о*нит, but formal rule requires звон*и*т. 
I guess thisis the case when phonetical standard has changed but dictionaries still hardly admit it.
But still admit!
For example, modern dictionary 
"Cловарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке", К. С. Горбачевич only "doesn't recommend" this variant зв*о*нит, but doesn't consider it as wrong.
To those who do not like this I'd just suggest to think about the stress in the word варит (modern в*а*рит and obsolete вар*и*т).


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> Interesting thing: the absolute most of the natives speak звон*и*т, but formal rule requires зв*о*нит.


Oh really? I doubt both about "absolute most of the natives speaking звон*и*т" and especially about such one "formal rule". What the "formal rule" do you mean? Maybe, according to this "rule", it should be also _гр*о*зит_ instead of _гроз*и*т_, and _к*о*птит_ instead of _копт*и*т_, etc?


----------



## Maroseika

Ptak said:


> Oh really? I doubt both about "absolute most of the natives speaking звон*и*т"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, sorry, of course vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the "formal rule" do you mean? Maybe, according to this "rule", it should be also _гр*о*зит_ instead of _гроз*и*т_, and _к*о*птит_ instead of _копт*и*т_, etc?[/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Formal rule says: звон*и*т.
> End of the rule.
> Or maybe you can explain more ligically the stress place in the words звонит, коптит, варит, молит, гонит, манит, etc.?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Oh really? I doubt both about "absolute most of the natives speaking звон*и*т" and especially about such one "formal rule". What the "formal rule" do you mean? Maybe, according to this "rule", it should be also _гр*о*зит_ instead of _гроз*и*т_, and _к*о*птит_ instead of _копт*и*т_, etc?


To my shame, I have to admit that prononciation *звонит* sounds right to me, (although I was told many times that this is incorrect). In me speech I can use both without preference. I think that *звонит* is similar to *копит*, (however, *сопит*), *солит, ловит, точит, мочит, гонит*, and a huge number of other examples. 

Anyway, just another proof that _no rules_ rule rules. I love it.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Interesting thing: the absolute most of the natives speak зв*о*нит, but formal rule requires звон*и*т.


Я бы поспорила с тем, что _абсолютное большинство _произносит это слово с ударением на первом слоге. Все мои друзья и знакомые, не говоря уже о родных, говорят звон*и*т и считают произношение с ударением на первом слоге признаком малограмотного человека.


----------



## Anatoli

Etcetera said:


> Я бы поспорила с тем, что _абсолютное большинство _произносит это слово с ударением на первом слоге. Все мои друзья и знакомые, не говоря уже о родных, говорят звон*и*т и считают произношение с ударением на первом слоге признаком малограмотного человека.


В Питере говорят ближе к норме, без сомнений. На юге чаще услышишь "зв*о*нит", как и "жд*а*ла", "сп*а*ла" (от "спать", не "спадать"). Неправильно, конечно.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Я бы поспорила с тем, что _абсолютное большинство _произносит это слово с ударением на первом слоге. Все мои друзья и знакомые, не говоря уже о родных, говорят звон*и*т и считают произношение с ударением на первом слоге признаком малограмотного человека.


Большинство людей пользуется родным языком, как инструментом, нимало не заботясь о том, какое впечатление их язык производит на искушенных наблюдателей, т.е. применяют его по прямому назначению - для обмена информацией.
Именно поэтому они произносят слова наиболее удобным и естественным способом. До эпохи всеобщей грамотности это было движущей силой естественного развития языка. Теперь же намертво застревает в языке немало самых странных и неестественных вариантов произношения.
Будем мужественно сидеть на этом жёстком неудобном стуле, потому что это проявление высокой культуры.


----------



## Maroseika

Anatoli said:


> В Питере говорят ближе к норме, без сомнений. На юге чаще услышишь "зв*о*нит", как и "жд*а*ла", "сп*а*ла" (от "спать", не "спадать"). Неправильно, конечно.


А как выдумаете, почему сп*а*ла - неправильно, а спал*о -* не рекомендуется, но допустимо?


----------



## Anatoli

Maroseika said:


> А как вы думаете, почему сп*а*ла - неправильно, а спал*о -* не рекомендуется, но допустимо?


По-моему в среднем роде правильно сп*а*ло, не спал*о*, но на 100% не гарантирую.


----------



## Maroseika

Anatoli said:


> По-моему в среднем роде правильно сп*а*ло, не спал*о*, но на 100% не гарантирую.


Конечно, "правильно" сп*а*ло.
Но спал*о - *всего лишь "не рекомендуется", в то время как сп*а*ла - "неправильно" (закавыченные понятия - согласно словарю "Трудности произношения и ударения").
Как это можно объяснить? 
Предположим, спал*а *от "спать"- для различения со сп*а*ла от "спасть".
Но ведь в среднем роде полная омонимия сохраняется (сп*а*ло/сп*а*ло). Так что такие ограничения представляются мне весьма искусственными и далёкими от живой речи.


----------



## Etcetera

Anatoli said:


> В Питере говорят ближе к норме, без сомнений. На юге чаще услышишь "зв*о*нит", как и "жд*а*ла", "сп*а*ла" (от "спать", не "спадать"). Неправильно, конечно.


А "н*а*чала" и "н*а*чалось"? Такое произношение с головой выдает человека с юга!

Да, я часто слышу попытки оправдать неправильное произношение тем, что язык - в первую очередь средство общения, и если человеку удобнее произносить то или иное слово неправильно - это его право. Но, знаете, так можно дойти и до признания вообще всех правил ненужными. Надо соблюдать нормы - в конце концов, именно соблюдение определенных норм помогает нам понимать друг друга.


----------



## papillon

Etcetera said:


> А "н*а*чала" и "н*а*чалось"? Такое произношение с головой выдает человека с юга!


Etcetera, I find in your post a thinly veiled disdain for the "человек с юга", and, by extension, for all those whose speech doesn't somehow conform to your norm.


> Надо соблюдать нормы - в конце концов, именно соблюдение *определенных норм* помогает нам понимать друг друга.


 Well, this seems to be a perennial question on various forums of WR, so why not here. Well, let's have it! The question then becomes: who's norms?

I, for example, tend to say зв*о*нит, and since 


> Все мои друзья и знакомые, не говоря уже о родных, говорят звон*и*т и считают произношение с ударением на первом слоге признаком малограмотного человека.


,
my Russian must be inferior to yours. It may well be. But, it certainly would NOT be because I use an alternative, widely accepted (where I live, at least) pronunciation of a word.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> А "н*а*чала" и "н*а*чалось"? Такое произношение с головой выдает человека с юга!


_Михал Сергеич_ такое любил выдавать в официальных речах по поводу начатой им_ перестройки _(существовал анекдот о том, что за это его якобы особенно любили женщины), "*начать и углубить*".


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> А "н*а*чала" и "н*а*чалось"? Такое произношение с головой выдает человека с юга!
> 
> Да, я часто слышу попытки оправдать неправильное произношение тем, что язык - в первую очередь средство общения, и если человеку удобнее произносить то или иное слово неправильно - это его право. Но, знаете, так можно дойти и до признания вообще всех правил ненужными. Надо соблюдать нормы - в конце концов, именно соблюдение определенных норм помогает нам понимать друг друга.


А определенная степень свободы от норм помогает языку развиваться. Если большинству или даже просто значительному числу носителей языка удобнее произносить то или иное слов "ненормативным" образом, это означает, что в языке наметился или уже произошёл сдвиг. 
Можно его не признавать, но при этом он никуда не денется.
К непониманию же это никогда не приведет, потому что такие изменения накапливаются в языке очень медленно и постепенно.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> _Михал Сергеич_ такое любил выдавать в официальных речах по поводу начатой им_ перестройки _(существовал анекдот о том, что за это его якобы особенно любили женщины), "*начать и углубить*".


Угл*у*бить является не неправильным, а всего лишь устарелым. 
Возможно, скоро и звон*и*т обретёт тот же статус.


----------



## Anatoli

Maroseika said:


> Конечно, "правильно" сп*а*ло.
> Но спал*о - *всего лишь "не рекомендуется", в то время как сп*а*ла - "неправильно" (закавыченные понятия - согласно словарю "Трудности произношения и ударения").
> Как это можно объяснить?
> Предположим, спал*а *от "спать"- для различения со сп*а*ла от "спасть".
> Но ведь в среднем роде полная омонимия сохраняется (сп*а*ло/сп*а*ло). Так что такие ограничения представляются мне весьма искусственными и далёкими от живой речи.


Sorry for the late reply. The reason must be that if you wish to make clear it is a neuter, you might want to change the stress and say "спал*о*", which would normally sound awkward or unnatural, hence "not recommended". Well, if the feminine form with the 1st syllable stressed is "incorrect", there's no need, is there? Still, if you want to make sure for any audience.

Imagine a phrase: "Оно спал*о*"  spoken about a person in front of that person. It will make a bigger impact if spoken with the last syllable accented. Just my 2 cents.

Otherwise, "солнце сп*а*ло" (neuter) sounds quite natural to me, no need to change the stress.

As for (сп*а*ло/сп*а*ло)  from "спать" and "спасть", there are many similar situations, it's just the context, can't see much of a problem here.

(For a few reasons, I still prefer to use English on this particular forum, as it is mainly English speaking. No, my Russian is still better, I think, than my English. I hope you don't mind  )


----------



## Maroseika

Anatoli said:


> Sorry for the late reply. The reason must be that if you wish to make clear it is a neuter, you might want to change the stress and say "спал*о*", which would normally sound awkward or unnatural, hence "not recommended". Well, if the feminine form with the 1st syllable stressed is "incorrect", there's no need, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> What's primary here: artificial rule or the needs of the speakers?
> If there is a chance to mix up спало/спало, we should leave only one form for each of the words, shan't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine a phrase: "Оно спал*о*"  spoken about a person in front of that person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's rather hard, indeed.
> Much easier for me to imagine something like this:
> "Была глубока ночь. Всё спал*о* в селе . Только председатель парткома нервно курил на крыльце сельсовета".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, "солнце сп*а*ло" (neuter) sounds quite natural to me, no need to change the stress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange enough, but not being aware of what exactly you meant, I'm not sure what does it mean: "Sun was sleeping" or "Sun set".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for (сп*а*ло/сп*а*ло) from "спать" and "спасть", there are many similar situations, it's just the context, can't see much of a problem here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just see above.
> But anyway, I'm not sure you will be able to produce too many constructions with the feminine forms, where the two verbs really could be mixed up, that could justify our strict rule in this regard.
Click to expand...


----------



## Etcetera

papillon said:


> Etcetera, I find in your post a thinly veiled disdain for the "человек с юга", and, by extension, for all those whose speech doesn't somehow conform to your norm.


I suspect this is quite natural.
When I chat with my Muscovite friends, they may frown slightly at my use of some words typical for SPb Russian - the aforementioned поребрик and булка, for example.



> I, for example, tend to say зв*о*нит, and since
> ,
> my Russian must be inferior to yours. It may well be. But, it certainly would NOT be because I use an alternative, widely accepted (where I live, at least) pronunciation of a word.


Sadly, large number of speakers doesn't still mean that this variant of pronunciation is the correct one. 
Or let's assume зв*о*нит is a regional variant. But then, be prepared that in other regions, this may be seen (and will be seen) as an incorrect pronunciation. And then... see above.


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> I suspect this is quite natural.
> When I chat with my Muscovite friends, they may frown slightly at my use of some words typical for SPb Russian - the aforementioned поребрик and булка, for example.
> 
> Sadly, large number of speakers doesn't still mean that this variant of pronunciation is the correct one.
> Or let's assume зв*о*нит is a regional variant. But then, be prepared that in other regions, this may be seen (and will be seen) as an incorrect pronunciation. And then... see above.


 
Oh, dear. I am experiencing a slight sense of guilt, and feel partly responsible for the little argument that is now gradually expanding and infecting all of our foreros, since this whole thing started when I accidently got the stress of the word ''звoнит'' wrong.

But seriously, dear foreros!! What are we doing?!  We're making a fly into an elephant (gosh I love that expression) ! I don't know, perhaps I haven't the intelectual capacity to understand and appreciate all the nuances of this dicussion, but it seems that we need to come to some kind of peaceful conclusion with which more or less everyone will agree.

This is just my personal opinion, and I am certainly not obliging anyone to agree with it, but don't you think that language is a flexible enough substance to be allowed to change, and vary from place to place? I mean, let's face it: Russian (together with all of the other Russian-speaking countries, former memebers of the USSR such as Ukraine and the Baltic countries) is doubtlessly the biggest "area" of land in the world, and do you really think it is possible for everyone who inhabits this territory to have exactly the same pronounciation?

Other countries, far smaller in size and population, such as France, Spain and England, have so many different accents (which are sometimes impossible to understand and immitate, even for the natives! ) and not only does the pronounciation of the word change, but the actual spelling or the word itself. And yet, we still manage to _convivir en paz_. 

That is to say, that no region and no area whose accent/pronounciation/special lexis differs from another area, considers itself either wrong or right. It is just different, that is all. 

Etcetera: I understand how important it is that we continue to "fight" and impose the rules of correct grammar and pronounciation on the language-bearers (I think I just invented that word.. Never mind! ), otherwise - how would we even communicate? But consider the fact that perhaps, what is more important is not _how_ you say something, but _what_ you say. 
That is - the message of your speech is worth more than the style of your expression. (again, solely my personal opinion)

Eloquence is wonderful, but only when one has a thought which is worth to be voiced. In other words - one can say a lot of beautiful things, polish and adorn them with polysylabic interminable words, foreign to the ear of the ordinary Joe Bloggs, and yet the meaning can be rather shallow, and empty. 

My point to all this, is that I don't think that a solidly, strictly built "correct" pronounciation (especially such a fragile thing as this! After all, words are governed by much stricter rules when they are written down) should be so harshly imposed. 
(I think I just tend to agree with papillon there, because we're from the same country and I personally pronounce this word the same way as he does.)

3в*о*нит, звoн*и*т - what's the difference? We still understand each other, don't we?
*smile*
(I'm sorry I ran out of smilies! *blush* =P)


----------



## papillon

Etcetera said:


> I suspect this is quite natural.


И даже более чем!

На самом деле, ратуя за нормы, многие, иногда сами того не сознавая, вполне спокойно воспринимают отклонения, если таковые ассоциируются с более престижными акцентами.

Вот например: на улице слышите фразу: "А, ну храшо, сейчас пойду в булошную". Слова "хорошо" и "булочная" произнесены в противоречие "нормам" русского языка. Тем не менее, вполне уверен, что ни вы, ни ваши друзья и знакомые не воспримут это как признак малограмотного человека. Почему? А потому, московский-то акцент! А скорее всего даже умилятся, мол, ишь ты, сохранились ведь еще москвичи-старожили, не вымерли!

Вот, идём дальше, по той же самой улице. Слышите: х*о*р*о*ш*о* п*о*шл*о*. То есть явное оканье. Ну тут уже может поморщатся слегка. Но в то же время и улыбнутся, мол провинция конечно, а всё-таки по нашему, даже как-бы по-былинному звучит. Интересно.

Ну вот, а в конце улицы вокзал. Сходит с поезда человек, по мобильному с кем-то беседует. Слышен обрывок: "...а он мне зв*о*нит и _г_oвoрит, шо...", да-да, c мягким г. Ну, тут уж да, ведь как-же уродуют Великий и Могучий! Зря ликбезы-то позакрывали.

Такие пироги. Да нет, я и сам такой. Because this is just so natural.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> That is to say, that no region and no area whose accent/pronounciation/special lexis differs from another area, considers itself either wrong or right. It is just different, that is all.


That's the root of the problem, Crescent.
I like your point of view and I share it, but unfortunately in Russia another point of view is very strong among the "cultural" people. 
They suppose that there is "correct language" and "all the rest". And these people are not linguists-purists like somebody may think, vice verca - they are  ordinary natives, just beleiving the language stopped developing the moment they have passed their last school exam and, besides, that the language is no more than what they have learnt at school.


----------



## Anatoli

I don't agree it's unfortunate, Maroseika. Russian language preserved over a large area over some time without splitting into hundreds of dialects. Otherwise each version would be considered "correct" in the region of its speakers. It's unfortunate that less refined Russian becomes the norm. Just my opinion.

---
I know what you mean, Papillon but "булочная" and "конечно" with [ш] _is_ the norm, at least, it used to be.

I don't mind regional accents, I also come from South Russia and Ukraine but I developed a prestige or standard accent. The reason for frowning at accents or incorrect pronunciation of words is because was taught the norm at school, so everybody could use it, at least when they make effort. Why not make effort all the time? I am pedantic and I cringe at "жд*а*ла" and "ложить" but I won't say anything.


----------



## Maroseika

Anatoli said:


> I don't agree it's unfortunate, Maroseika. Russian language preserved over a large area over some time without splitting into hundreds of dialects. Otherwise each version would be considered "correct" in the region of its speakers. It's unfortunate that less refined Russian becomes the norm. Just my opinion.


Strange enough then that Russian language preserved for centuries before the epoch of the universal literacy, i.e. any kinds of efforts of the rule-makers...
In fact, it preserved as more or less uniform languages (dividing only in three patoises) onlybecuase this giant terrotory always was relatively free for travel and under one government. The same is now, so I don't why it must suddenly got divided into dialects.
Mutual enrichments of the norm and patoises is not just safe for the language, but helps it to develop.


----------



## Etcetera

Anatoli said:


> I know what you mean, Papillon but "булочная" and "конечно" with [ш] _is_ the norm, at least, it used to be.


Було[шн]ная has never been the norm, it's purely Muscovite pronunciation. And nowadays it is seen as rather old-fashioned even by many Muscovites themselves. 

Yes, the peculiarity of norms of Russian is that they're what children are taught at schools and what they should know. And I can hardly imagine any textbook stating that the correct pronunciations are зв*о*нит and н*а*чала. 
The sad thing is, if the textbook gives one variant (=the norm) and the teacher uses in his or her speech another, the kids would tend to follow their teacher's example.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Було[шн]ная has never been the norm, it's purely Muscovite pronunciation. And nowadays it is seen as rather old-fashioned even by many Muscovites themselves.


According to the dictionary [булошная] has nothing to do with the Moscow patois, being just the obsolescent pronunciation.
In other words, it was a norm in the past, all over Russia, and in fact remains a norm in such a word like "конечно".
Many others, like "сердешный", "подсвечник" also can be normally pronounced with -шн-, though this variant is supposed to be also obsolescent.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Many others, like "сердешный", "подсвечник" also can be normally pronounced with -шн-, though this variant is supposed to be also obsolescent.


I still say "яишница", but "коричневый" (?) don't know why. "Булошная" sounds right to me, too, "яшневый", "конешно" etc. It seems to be more convenient to pronounce this way, less articulated.


----------



## Anatoli

I did some search on this topic, it seems there is no 100% consensus on what is correct or what is obsolete, there are some variations on area, age and the circles of acquaintances.



> Strange enough then that Russian language preserved for centuries before the epoch of the universal literacy, i.e. any kinds of efforts of the rule-makers...


Maroseika,  I am glad that Russian language was preserved by literates of that epoch. There were always variations, admittedly before there were more variations than now in the age of mass media and globalisation but the core of the Russian language was that of educated people and the rest strived to be close.

Neither then nor now Russian has not been primitive or stilted despite the rules that had to be followed. Imagine we have declension, conjugation, pronunciation rules for each area. I am exaggerating but this is what's happening when the standard language is neglected and has much lower priority than the local speech. Examples are Arabic and Chinese, I like these languages but the diglossia has created a huge difference between spoken varieties and standard or official forms, causing problems for learners, interregional communication and understanding "what is right". Chinese has now been standardised and it's at least clear what is the norm.

The situation with Russian is not too bad but negligible attitude to some standards and history, IMHO, is not desirable. I am not referring to some deviations in stresses or чн/шн discussion, this is minor, besides this is to do with pronunciation and Russian "official pronunciation" is not recorded yet, I think. Even TV anchors' or reporters' accent may have some small differences.


----------



## vox05

Maroseika said:


> According to the dictionary [булошная] has nothing to do with the Moscow patois, being just the obsolescent pronunciation.
> In other words, it was a norm in the past, all over Russia, and in fact remains a norm in such a word like "конечно".



If "конечно" is used in meaning 'surely' , it's ok to use 'ш'. But in meaning 'finite' it is pronounced with "ч" only.


----------



## Ottilie

I hope that rebringing this topic to the light I won't upset anyone

Наверное, это одна из самых осбуждаемых носителями русского языка тем.Уже прямо какое-то повальное сумасшествие. Почти все,по крайней мере в Кишиневе, ставят ударение на первый слог. А почему, совершенно не понятно.может быть из-за того, что этот вариант произношения вполне приемлем и удобен.
 В школе ,что ли, плохо учат? 
 Конечно же звонИт, а еще часто путают: cобралИсь,а не собрАлись(если честно, я сама ставлю ударение на И).
 Короче, правила, как и исключения из правил, придумаывают не филологи-то, а использующие язык люди. Если бы ошибки не делались, язык бы вообще не мог развиваться.

 А что же касается произношения слова Конечно,есть основание думать,что конечно как-то лево звучит я даже произнести вот эту фигню никак не могу,конешна вполне нормальное произношение


----------



## Mtasya

For me зв*о*нит is a mistake. very-very annoying one, almost as туфл*я* and торт*ы* (or even worse торт*а*).


----------



## Maroseika

Ottilie said:


> Почти все,по крайней мере в Кишиневе, ставят ударение на первый слог. А почему, совершенно не понятно.может быть из-за того, что *этот вариант произношения* вполне приемлем и *удобен*.


 Exactly so.


----------



## estreets

Для меня тоже - "звон*и*т" с ударением на втором слоге - это единственный правильный вариант произношения. Не знаю, кому как, но мне повезло, в моем окружении абсолютное большинство произносит "звон*и*т" и, хуже того, считает для себя возможным поправлять неправильное произношение других.
Не могу представить, чем произношение с ударением на первом слоге удобнее произношения "звон*и*т". Скорее, это дело привычки - произносить с ударением на первом или на втором слоге. Если помнить, что, упрощенно говоря, язык - одна большая привычка, то ненормативное произнесение - это вопрос интеллектуальной лени, и только.
Чтобы выучитьновое иностранное слово, по мнению исследователей, надо произнести его 17 раз (среднему человеку). Неужели запоминание правильного произношения слова родного языка намного сложнее? Вряд ли. Скорее, это вопрос самомнения.
Писатель М.И.Веллер искренне возмущается, почему насаждается неправильное по его мнению произношение слова "обеспечение" - с ударением на третьем слоге (обесп*е*чение), тогда как он привык ставить ударение на четвертом (обеспеч*е*ние). А что делать, если исторически так сложилось, что ударение ставится на третьем слоге? Трудно научиться произносить с ударением на третьем слоге? Да нет, вообще, малая толика усилий - и вот оно, естественное произнесение обесп*е*чение.
Когда-то давно мне попалась на глаза интересная заметка, дословно не помню (и найти не могу), но что-то вроде такого: " "Что ты всё около маме да около маме, иди к папы " Говорила молодая мать своему двухлетнему ребенку. Малыш старательно повторил: "К папы!" Вот так, практически с молоком матери, мать передала ребенку презрение к падежам..."
Это тоже - ошибка, хотя уж точно для матери вариант "к папы" был приемлем и *удобен*. Так что приемлемость и удобство - не совсем удачный аргумент в пользу того или иного произношения.
(Надеюсь, наши друзья, желающие "слышать" больше русской речи на этой ветке, будут удовлетворены).


----------



## e2-e4 X

Hi,

The discussion seems to be very representive, and I have but two notes to share and to add.


Anatoli said:


> I don't agree it's unfortunate, Maroseika. Russian language preserved over a large area over some time without splitting into hundreds of dialects. Otherwise each version would be considered "correct" in the region of its speakers.


I don't think that would be that bad, Anatoli. The logic suggests that in such cases one has to know two languages — his vernacular one (in which he talks to his family and neighbourhood) and the standard "written" language (in which he writes papers, reads books, watches national TV and makes business communication). Fine. But isn't it the same in our language as of now and as of always? Indeed, the written language and the spoken language differ very much from each other! They have different structure, different means and different carrier, they're just different... In fact, we have just as well to learn the standard language by reading books, writing essays in school and memorizing rules. So, anything is just the same... except two things:
1. Names of the things. In the case of having recognised and accepted vernacular "dialects", we just call things by their own names, which helps living, thinking clearly, judging and learning. A person knows, that his vernacular language, while being fine in private contexts, shouldn't impose its rules on the standard langauge; and a person knows that following his regional norms among friends is not considered as anything bad or abasing, it's just natural (I could even say that the second is more important);
2. Greater difference between the vernacular and the standard. I agree, to some extent this is bad. But, first, it hepls making difference between the two; second, many people manage succesfully to live with such (like Italians and, AFAIK, Czech) or even greater (like Tatars) difference. Nothing really hurtful; as Ovid said, "I have three souls, that is, I speak three languages: Greek, Oscan and Latin".

But of course, this is a purely theoretical question: "если бы, да кабы...".


Anatoli said:


> The situation with Russian is not too bad but negligible attitude to some standards and history, IMHO, is not desirable.


This is yet another issue of the same problem. It is more hard to decide, than sometimes people think, what attitude to which things should be. The question is partly political.

I think, each person is free to decide, to which history he chooses to be loyal — to his personal history and tradition, to the history and tradition of his local neighbourhood, to traditions of some class of people, to some foreign traditions, to African traditions (after all, we all are from Africa) or to globalistic history and traditions (the history of the world); and what's more, ideally such choice should be freely tolerated and accepted, if not respected. But some people (well, not that I mean you, Anatoli) do their best to impose on people the loyalty to the history of the state (Ok, normal), and, what's worse, they may see a way for it in imposing the standard language instead of the vernacular (which is worse); fortunately, such actions, at least in the very latter times, have been only "psychological" in Russia, and not physical (which would be yet worse than that, of course) — people, behaving "incorrectly", get given with a label.

Not that good, you imagine.

Just for the record: I'm not saying that the history of the world and the history of Russia shouldn't be learned. They should. But with the "scientific" attitude — that is, with a "sceptical" one. Then — everyone is free to choose likes and loyalty. This concerns language, too — that's why I wrote the point.


----------



## elemika

Prescriptivism vs descriptivism...

Надеть vs одеть...
Класть vs ложить....
ЗвонИт vs звОнит...

I've read a lot of posts not only in WRF but also here and here and .....
and I've found a wonderful book "Живой как жизнь" (Корней Чуковский)



> Каждый живой язык, если он и вправду живой, вечно движется, вечно растет.
> Но одновременно с этим в жизни языка чрезвычайно могущественна и другая тенденция прямо противоположного свойства, столь же важная, столь же полезная.
> Она заключается в упорном и решительном сопротивлении новшествам, в создании всевозможных плотин и барьеров, которые сильно препятствуют слишком быстрому и беспорядочному обновлению речи.
> Без этих плотин и барьеров язык не выдержал бы напора бесчисленного множества слов, рождающихся каждую минуту, он весь расшатался бы, превратился бы в хаос, утратил бы свой целостный, монолитный характер.
> Только этой благодатной особенностью нашего языкового развития объясняется то, что, как бы ни менялся язык, какими бы новыми ни обрастал он словами, его общенациональные законы и нормы в основе своей остаются устойчивы, неизменны, незыблемы



I just wanted to share with you the pleasure of reading this book 

Sorry for the citation if it seems tendentious ...mea culpa


----------



## e2-e4 X

Что меня настораживает в этой цитате (не считая стилистических ухищрений вроде "рождающихся каждую минуту" единиц лексикона — что делать, Чуковский был другим человеком), так это слово "общенациональный". Не знаю, с какой конкретной целью Корней Иванович поместил его, но оно, видимо, ключевое при передаче его мысли...

Если бы система из двух утверждений могла быть доказанной, а именно:

1. О "национальной" памяти и "национальном" достоинстве следует заботиться, причём не постольку-поскольку, а достаточно активно;
2. Общий язык — важнейший национальный символ, и его сохранение в максимально неизменном виде, обязательно едином для всего народа, означает заботу о двух вышеозначенных вещах.

, то, пожалуй, я мог бы согласиться, что целесообразно протестовать против ненормативных употреблений слов. По всей видимости, К. Чуковский, как и его последователи, согласен с таким построением; но я лично против, причём мне кажутся крайне сомнительными оба утверждения, как первое, так и второе. Почему — вопрос отдельный, однако, я думаю, он не принадлежит тематике сайта, посвящённого сугубо языковым вопросам.


----------

